# What material for halftone projects?



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

I'd like to start making halftone image projects (such as the image below) but I have no idea what material to use. What i'd like is a material that is white or black on the surface with a internal color that contrast with the surface. Hopefully something with finished edges all around so I can just throw it on the router, cut the image and be done. Does anyone have any experience with this type of project and if so, what do you recommend for the ideal material to use? Thanks for any responses in advance.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

They make that stuff for doing engraved tags, Rick. It's basically a laminate sandwich of contrasting colours. 
The trophy shop up here uses it for doing the text on trophies; if there's one convenient to you maybe they can direct you to a local supplier?




https://www.hansensupply.com/engraving-machines-supplies/engraving-plastic


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A light colored veneer over something dark like walnut or vice versa?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> They make that stuff for doing engraved tags, Rick. It's basically a laminate sandwich of contrasting colours.
> The trophy shop up here uses it for doing the text on trophies; if there's one convenient to you maybe they can direct you to a local supplier?
> https://www.hansensupply.com/engraving-machines-supplies/engraving-plastic



As Dan pointed out w/ the Rowmark stuff, they also make applique sheets.

"_Rowmark ADA Applique engraving sheets are 1/32" 1ply material used for ADA-compliant braille signage._
_They're sold with adhesive backing that allows excess material to be peeled away._ "

It doesn't have to be just for ADA. Can be for anything you want.
Certainly not for that halftone unless your eyes and patience are good.
Gemini Duets is pretty good also.
Pricing on the other hand is up there.


----------



## Andrew_the_Celt (Jun 15, 2018)

If you want wood then just laminate a contrasting veneer over a substrate.

If you want plastic or aluminum, the material is called lamacoid, it's available in a slew of colours including fake wood grain.

lamacoidscanada.ca

If you're not using a CNC router for this, you must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Slightly off topic... I was wondering if a CNC router could cut linocuts (printing process similar to woodcuts).


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

The plastic material is called King Color Core or something like that, it is pieces of HDPE laminated together. It is available in different thicknesses & different color combinations


----------

